

SideCar: Laptop to Tablet Connector [KickStarter] - jasonlotito
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/10239846/sidecar-laptop-to-tablet-connector

======
jasonlotito
Not my project, but I wanted something like this a few weeks back. The idea is
simple, yet effective. Considering the nature of HN, I figured others might be
interested as well.

